

Liberalism, atheism, male sexual exclusivity linked to IQ - ojbyrne
http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/02/26/liberals.atheists.sex.intelligence/index.html

======
tokenadult
PZ's comment on the study:

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/02/stop_patting_your...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/02/stop_patting_yourselves_on_the.php)

------
run4yourlives
The only thing that these studies tend to suggest with any degree of certainty
is that the IQ test is not a valid measurement of intelligence.

To keep this in perspective, vegetarianism has also been linked this way.

